# factoid



## sarant (May 17, 2010)

Ορισμός, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factoid

Παράδειγμα: ότι το Σινικό Τείχος είναι το μόνο ανθρωποποίητο έργο που φαίνεται από τη Σελήνη [στην πραγματικότητα δεν φαίνεται]

Όμως, δεν είναι απαραίτητα αστικός μύθος, δεν είναι, χμμ, Λερναίο. Και να ήταν, το Λερναίο είναι το κείμενο που περιέχει τα φακτοειδή. 

Κάπου που με ρώτησαν, τους είπα "υποτιθέμενο δεδομένο" αλλά ακούω ευχαρίστως άλλες ιδέες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Ωραίο θέμα, σαραντ (με έχει απασχολήσει κι εμένα στο παρελθόν και το ξεπερνούσα με περίτεχνες ντρίμπλες.

Ελπίζω να συνεισφέρω και με κάτι λογιότερο, αλλά όπως διάβαζα στη βίκη, μου καρφώθηκε η «έμπνευση» *ψευδομένα*.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 17, 2010)

Εγώ βλέπω ότι η χρήση του είναι μπερδεμένη. Άλλοι το χρησιμοποιούν με τη λεξικογραφημένη έννοια (δηλαδή κάτι που παρουσιάζεται ως γεγονός αλλά είναι αναληθές, όπως είπες κι εσύ) και άλλοι με την έννοια του trivial γεγονότος, μιας μικρής δηλαδή λεπτομέρειας. Για την πρώτη περίπτωση θα πρότεινα την απόδοση *οιονεί δεδομένο* ή *οιονεί γεγονός* ενώ για τη δεύτερη θα πρότεινα την απόδοση *γεγονοειδές*, μια απόδοση που έχει 2_ αποτελέσματα στην αναζήτηση με Google: 
__Γεγονοειδές (factoid)_ σύμφωνα με τον γνωστό συγγραφέα Νόρμαν Μέιλερ, που εισήγαγε τον όρο, είναι «ένα γεγονός που στερείται ύπαρξης πριν εμφανιστεί σε ένα *...* Giopol ιστολόγιο
*...* αυτο που ο _Coleman ονομασε γεγονοειδες (factoid, μεταφραση δικη μου)_. Μια δηλωση, δηλαδη, η οποια αν ειπωθει αρκετες φορες, γινεται αποδεκτη ως γεγονος. *... *Forum Gnomi
Βέβαια 2 αποτελέσματα δεν σημαίνει και χρήση της λέξης. Πάντως σε πολλές ιστοσελίδες σχετικές με τη λέξη προτείνουν ν' αποφεύγεται η χρήση της μια και έχει δημιουργηθεί αυτό το γενικό μπέρδεμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Leximaniac, τα δύο ευρήματα για το _γεγονοειδές_ είναι αμφότερα στην πρώτη σημασία (κάτι που παρουσιάζεται —αρχίζοντας συνήθως από το διαδίκτυο— ως αδιάσειστο γεγονός ενώ δεν έχει ελεγχθεί ή αποδειχθεί ή επαληθευτεί — ή ακόμη και όταν έχει ήδη διαψευστεί). Για τη δεύτερη σημασία (συνών. _factlet_) θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ίσως και _γεγονίδιο_.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Ξέχασα να βάλω σύνδεσμο και προς το νήμα τού _trivial_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4241.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 17, 2010)

Ναι zaz έχεις δίκιο αλλά πιστεύω ότι το οιονεί αποδίδει καλά το αναληθές που έχει στην "τυπική" του σημασία ενώ το -ειδές ή και -ίδιο δίνει την ωραία τη σημασία για το "μικρό, ασήμαντο δεδομένο/γεγονός".


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2010)

Γεγονίσκια


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2010)

Για την αρχική έννοια θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα, εν είδει απόδοσης όρου, ένα "ψεματαλήθεια", η εν πάσει περιπτώσει κάτι σε τέτοια λογική. Αλλιώς, αν θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε την αύρα τεχνοφρίκ του αγγλικού, κάτι σαν "αληθόμορφο".


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Ο νεολογισμός "γεγονοειδές" μ' αρέσει κι εμένα και για τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Με πρόλαβε ο Θέμης. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ίσως κακώς μεταφράζουμε εδώ το fact ως γεγονός. Εδώ έχει κτγμ την έννοια του αληθινού. Άρα ίσως αληθόμορφο ή αληθοειδές.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Πρώτη προσέγγιση:
_γεγονοειδές_ για την πρώτη σημασία τού factoid. Μοιάζει γεγονός (όπως τα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα, τα σε 
-ειδές και -ειδής που βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ με αναζήτηση για* %ειδές* και *%ειδής*), αλλά μένει να αποδειχτεί αν είναι ή όχι. 
Και, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, _γεγονίδιο_ για το trivial fact, το factlet (εκτός αν το τελευταίο είναι σύνθετο από το factory outlet 

Edit:


drsiebenmal said:


> Με πρόλαβε ο Θέμης. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ίσως κακώς μεταφράζουμε εδώ το fact ως γεγονός. Εδώ έχει κτγμ την έννοια του αληθινού. Άρα ίσως αληθόμορφο ή αληθοειδές.


 
Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, το _αληθοφανές _δεν μας κάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> ΚΣ' αυτή την περίπτωση, το _αληθοφανές _δεν μας κάνει;


Γιατί όχι; Δίκιο έχεις κι εσύ (είπε ο Νασρεντίν).


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

Επειδή ο σύνδεσμος στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ δεν μπήκε σωστά, τον προσθέτω κι εγώ, καθώς και άλλο ένα απόσπασμα, μια και βλέπω να κλίνεται εδώ σε όλες τις πτώσεις ο πρωτολογισμός: _το γεγονοειδές, του γεγονοειδούς, τα γεγονοειδή, των γεγονοειδών_.

ΑΝΑΤΟΜΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ
Το φαινόμενο των γεγονοειδών ή φημών ή κουτσομπολιού ή διαδόσεων και η επίδραση του στην διαμόρφωση των απόψεων της κοινής γνώμης έχει διερευνηθεί από την κοινωνική ψυχολογία σε ποσοτικό επίπεδο.
[...]
Ο Έλιοτ Άρονσον πιστεύει ότι τα γεγονοειδή είναι τόσο πειστικά για τρεις λόγους. Πρώτος είναι ότι δεν γίνεται απόπειρα επαλήθευσής τους καθώς πολλά από αυτά φτάνουν σε εμάς μέσω φίλων σε περιστάσεις που επιθυμούμε να χαλαρώσουμε. Στην κατηγορία αυτή ανήκουν και οι ειδήσεις με τους παρουσιαστές τους. Ακόμα και αν προσπαθήσουμε να επαληθεύσουμε ένα γεγονοειδές είναι συχνά δύσκολο, επειδή πολλές από τις φήμες αναφέρονται σε «κρυφές πηγές» που είναι δύσκολο να αξιολογήσουμε.​
Για τη «λανθασμένη» σημασία (Encarta: The popular meaning of factoid, "a small and often unimportant bit of information," is regarded by some people as incorrect.) με θέλγει το _γεγονίδιο_, για προφανείς λόγους, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξεπεράσω πρώτα τον ανομολόγητο έρωτά μου για το... _τριβιδάκι_.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2010)

Μεγάλο θέμα ανοίγει τώρα ο Daeman. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο αν κάνει το αληθοφανές (εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει, γιατί δηλώνει κάτι που μοιάζει με αληθινό χωρίς να έχει ελεγχθεί η αλήθεια του, ή ακόμα κάτι που αμφιβάλλουμε για την αλήθεια του, αλλά όχι κάτι που αποτελεί σώνει και καλά ψέμα). Ούτε καν ότι εμείς ζητάμε ουσιαστικό ενώ το αληθοφανές είναι επίθετο (ακόμα και μόνο του να χρησιμοποιηθεί, το αληθοφανές υπονοεί ένα προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό, by default το "πράγμα").

Πριν φτάσουμε εκεί, θα έπρεπε να δούμε αν θέλουμε να νεολογίσουμε και δη σε ποιον βαθμό. Οι Άγγλοι θα μπορούσαν εύκολα να το πουν αλλιώς, όμως κάποιοι γέννησαν το factoid. Μπορούμε ασφαλώς να το πούμε γεγονοειδές, αλλά η προσιτότητα του νεολογισμού μας θα είναι άραγε κάπως αντίστοιχη εκείνης που χαρακτηρίζει σήμερα το factoid; Η απάντηση δεν είναι προφανής, αλλά νομίζω εμπειρικά ότι θα ήταν δύσκολο να προχωρήσουμε σε τόσο δύσπεπτο νεολογισμό αν δεν τον είχαμε σε κείμενο όπου θα επαναλαμβανόταν, όπου κατά κάποιο τρόπο δεν θα ήταν απλώς ένας φευγαλέος κομπάρσος. Εμπειρικά πάλι, υποθέτω ότι όλοι μας έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει τέτοιους όρους-διάττοντες αστέρες σε κείμενα που έχουν άλλο αντικείμενο και στόχευση και, όταν δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ή έστω αρκετά προσιτή απόδοση στα ελληνικά, τον έχουμε παρακάμψει γιατί θεωρούμε ότι ένας δύσπεπτος (έστω και καλά τεκμηριωμένος) ορολογικός νεολογισμός θα δημιουργούσε καρούμπαλο στη ροή του κειμένου. Ενίοτε μάλιστα εκμεταλλευόμαστε το γεγονός ότι λειτουργικά, στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενό μας, δεν εμπλέκεται όλο το πλάτος της σημασίας του όρου.

Στο προκείμενο τώρα. Δεν έχω έτοιμη απάντηση, έδωσα πάντως μια κατεύθυνση για το πώς θα έτεινε να κινηθεί το μυαλό μου. Θέλουμε νεολογισμό, και πόσο χαρντ; Στο ένα άκρο θα έβαζα το γεγονοειδές. Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται αλλά, αν δεν γίνει μόδα μέσω π.χ. κάποιας επιτυχημένης ταινίας επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ακόμα όχι αρκετά σαφές για πολύ κόσμο. Κάπου στη μέση θα έβαζα κάτι στη λογική της ψεματαλήθειας, του αληθόμορφου, του αληθοποίητου... Και στο άλλο άκρο θα δεχόμουνα ότι μπορεί ρεαλιστικότατα σε κάποια περίπτωση να μη θελήσουμε καθόλου να νεολογίσουμε και να πούμε π.χ. ψευτοαλήθεια.

Τέλος πάντων, σας ζάλισα σκεπτόμενος εγγράφως.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

Υπάρχουν κάποιες απροσδιόριστες ιδιότητες μιας λέξης (ή, ενδεχομένως, προσδιορίσιμες, απλώς δεν ξέρουμε την ορολογία) που την κάνουν, ακόμα και στα πρώτα της βήματα, υποψήφια για σταθερή χρήση και μακροβιότητα. Τέτοιες ιδιότητες έχει (νομίζω) το _factoid_ που δεν έχει το _γεγονοειδές_. Δεν μας φταίει που το τελευταίο είναι εντελώς καινούργιο κι άγνωστο ενώ το _factoid_ σαν να το ξέραμε μια ζωή κι ας είναι λίγα χρόνια που γνωριζόμαστε. Από τις προτάσεις σου, ας πούμε, το *_αληθόμορφο_ μού κάθεται καλά, έχει το je-ne-sais-quoi του. Θα το έβαζα πάνω κι από κάποιο *_αληθίδιο_ που μου φωνάζει ενοχλητικά εδώ και ώρα.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν κάποιες απροσδιόριστες ιδιότητες μιας λέξης (ή, ενδεχομένως, προσδιορίσιμες, απλώς δεν ξέρουμε την ορολογία) που την κάνουν, ακόμα και στα πρώτα της βήματα, υποψήφια για σταθερή χρήση και μακροβιότητα.


Ναι, αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό στοιχείο. Πολλές φορές μια απόδοση που είναι καθ' όλα σωστή και τεκμηριωμένη μάς μεταθέτει π.χ. σε άλλο επίπεδο γλώσσας και χάνουμε σε λειτουργική ισοδυναμία, ενώ ταυτόχρονα το προσδόκιμο επιβίωσης της απόδοσής μας είναι προβληματικό από τα γεννοφάσκια του. Άλλοτε πάλι μια προφανής και άκοπη αντιστοίχιση μάς οδηγεί κατευθείαν σε ρωμαλέο νεογνό. Αυτό το καθοριστικό κάτι δεν το ορίζουμε, μάλλον σερφάρουμε πάνω του. Η πρακτική-λειτουργική ισοδυναμία είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας. Νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση χρειάζεται και συντηρητισμό και τόλμη. Αν διαθέτουμε μόνο το ένα από τα δύο, το αποτέλεσμα είναι καταστροφικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2010)

Το χρησιμοποίησε ο sarant στην αρχή αρχή και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το αγνοούμε.

Γιατί ακριβώς δεν μας κάνει το *φακτοειδές*; Κατασκευή με πρώτης τάξης υλικά είναι, λατινικό με ελληνική κατάληξη. Ένα -τ- που το χωρίζει από το φακοειδές;

Λίγες λέξεις έχουμε με πρώτο συνθετικό από (νεο)λατινικά κι ελληνική κατάληξη;


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει εμείς να "εξελληνίσουμε" ή να μασήσουμε -αν θέλετε- τον αγγλικό νεολογισμό για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη. Ούτε καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε δύο διαφορετικές αποδόσεις για τις δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες. Και τι θα γίνει αν μας προκύψει ένα truthoid; Θα δεχόμουνα ίσως προσωρινά μια περιφραστική, επεξηγηματική απόδοση σε ένα π.χ. λογοτεχνικό κείμενο που δεν χωράει εύκολα ακόμα το γεγονοειδές επειδή είναι πολύ φρέσκο, αλλά για κανένα άλλο λόγο. Έχουμε έναν νεολογισμό στα Αγγλικά και πρέπει να βρούμε άλλον ένα στα Ελληνικά. Και τα υλικά είναι πολύ απλά και δεν παρουσιάζουν και προβλήματα αντιστοίχισης ή συνταιριασμού μεταξύ τους. Για την ακρίβεια, όροι σαν το factoid είναι μάλλον εύκολη υπόθεση, ακριβώς λόγω της κατάληξης -oid. Ούτε ισχύει ότι το factoid το ακούς και το χωνεύεις εύκολα, ενώ το γεγονοειδές όχι. Ζήτημα χρήσης είναι και συνήθειας.

"Usage Note: The -oid suffix normally imparts the meaning "resembling, having the appearance of" to the words it attaches to. Thus the anthropoid apes are the apes that are most like humans (from Greek anthrpos, "human being"). In some words -oid has a slightly extended meaning"having characteristics of, but not the same as," as in humanoid, a being that has human characteristics but is not really human. Similarly, factoid originally referred to a piece of information that appears to be reliable or accurate, as from being repeated so often that people assume it is true. The word still has this meaning in standard usage. Seventy-three percent of the Usage Panel accepts it in the sentence It would be easy to condemn the book as a concession to the television age, as a McLuhanish melange of pictures and factoids which give the illusion of learning without the substance. · Factoid has since developed a second meaning, that of a brief, somewhat interesting fact, that might better have been called a factette. The Panelists have less enthusiasm for this usage, however, perhaps because they believe it to be confusing. Only 43 percent of the panel accepts it in Each issue of the magazine begins with a list of factoids, like how many pounds of hamburger were consumed in Texas last month. Many Panelists prefer terms such as statistics, trivia, useless facts, and just plain facts in this sentence."
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/factoid


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τίποτα δεν επιβάλλει να φτιάξουμε νέο όρο. Και δεν θα το άφηνα στα αγγλικά σε κάτι που υπερβαίνει το επίπεδο συζητήσεων ενός φόρουμ. Ωραιότατα μπορεί να μπει κάποιο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο, έχουμε άλλωστε τα υλικά να πούμε (σχεδόν) τα πάντα, έστω και με περισσότερα γράμματα. Π.χ _διαδεδομένο μύθευμα_. Αλλά ας μην απορρίπτουμε και τις ευκαιρίες να φτιάξουμε καινούργιες λέξεις. Έχουμε δρόμο μέχρι το εκατομμύριο. Ή τα πέντε εκατομμύρια.


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2010)

Αληθεύματα.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Earion said:


> Αληθεύματα.



Το _αλήθευμα_ απαντά δύο φορές στον Επιφάνιο, και παραταύτα έχει δυσανάλογη παρουσία στα λεξικά, π.χ. στον Πάπυρο: «αλήθευμα το (Α ἀλήθευμα) [ἀληθεύω]· 1. ο αληθινός, όχι πλαστός ή ψεύτικος λόγος, η αλήθεια· 2. αυτό που υπάρχει πραγματικά, η πραγματικότητα» και 7 γραμμές στον Δημητράκο (δύο ορισμοί με παράδειγμα, για να μη λείψει καμία από τις χρήσεις στον Επιφάνιο).

Όμως η ομοιοκαταληξία με το _μύθευμα_ το κάνει πολύ δελεαστικό. Οπότε, καλή τύχη.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Ωραίο το αλήθευμα.


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2010)

Ίσως έπρεπε να το υποβάλω σε άλλο νήμα (στα Nonce words?)


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2010)

Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως και να το γράψουμε _αλύθευμα_ ώστε (1) να μην μπερδεύεται με το πάλαι ποτέ _αλήθευμα_ και (2) να είναι ξεκάθαρη η γλωσσική διασταύρωση με το _μύθευμα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Και (διαδικτυακό) _αλύευμα_ για να δείχνουμε και την πιο συνηθισμένη προέλευσή του...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Ιδού μια χρήση του _factoid_ με τη διαδεδομένη σημασία τού «a small and often unimportant bit of information», βλ. _μικρά αλλά ενδιαφέροντα_.

Από την περιγραφή του βιβλίου _The Encyclopedia of Useless Information_:

Discover what all the other encyclopedias leave out. This is the superbly satisfying compendium of weird *factoids* too interesting to be contained in your average encyclopedia.

Factoids σ' αυτή την περίπτωση είναι πληροφορίες όπως:
ANDORRA
Andorra has no unemployment, no broadcast television channels, and the world's highest life expectancy at 83.48 years.

Μα, άνθρωπέ μου, αυτή είναι η πιο χρήσιμη πληροφορία που θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει κάποιος αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκτός αν είναι μύθευμα τελικά. Έστω _αλύθευμα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία μιας δεύτερης ανάγνωσης του νήματος, θα επανέλθω στην πρόταση για το _αληθοειδές_ (νομίζω ότι τώρα μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω μια πολύ μικρή διαφορά από το αληθοφανές) και θα προσθέσω στην γκάμα των αληθο-κάτι και το _αληθόμοιο_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Από την ελληνική έκδοση του _Bad Science_ (εκδ. Κλειδάριθμος):


αγγλ. (σελ. 272)|ελλην. (σελ. 366)
Many press reports at the time stated that one in seventy-three million was the likelihood that the deaths of Sally Clark's two children were accidental: that is, the likelihood that she was innocent. Many in the court process seemed to share this view, and the factoid certainly sticks in the mind.|Πολλά ρεπορτάζ των εφημερίδων της εποχής ανέφεραν ότι το ένα στα 73 εκατομμύρια ήταν η πιθανότητα να είναι τυχαίοι οι θάνατοι των δυο παιδιών της Σάλι Κλαρκ: δηλαδή, η πιθανότητα να είναι αθώα η κ. Κλαρκ. Πολλοί από αυτούς που συμμετείχαν στη δικαστική διαδικασία φάνηκε να συμμερίζονται αυτήν την άποψη και, οπωσδήποτε, το «γεγονοειδές» (factoid) είναι κάτι που εντυπώνεται στο μυαλό.Συμφωνείτε με τη συγκεκριμένη αντιμετώπιση; Αν δεν υπήρχε εντός παρενθέσεων ο αγγλικός όρος, τι θα καταλαβαίνατε; Θεωρείτε επαρκή από μεταφραστική άποψη τον χειρισμό (δηλαδή, είναι αρκετό για τον αναγνώστη να διαβάσει πως «το γεγονοειδές είναι κάτι που εντυπώνεται στο μυαλό» ή πρέπει να υπάρξει επεξήγηση· ή μήπως ο συγγραφέας εννοεί πως κάθε τέτοιο αριθμητικό γεγονοειδές είναι εύκολο να μείνει στο μυαλό όσων το ακούν συνεχώς να τους το επαναλαμβάνουν); Σεις τι θα κάνατε στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Θα βάζατε ΣτΜ; Θα χρησιμοπούσατε κάποια άλλη από τις αποδόσεις που προτάθηκαν στο παρόν νήμα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2013)

Πρόκειται για εντυπωσιακή ανακρίβεια: ένα εντυπωσιακό νούμερο, μια εντυπωσιακή πληροφορία, που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσεις εύκολα, η οποία τυχαίνει να είναι και ανακριβής. (Περισσότερα στη 2η παράγραφο εδώ.)

Κάτι σε απλά ελληνικά θα έβαζα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αναγκαίος κάποιος από τους νεολογισμούς που δοκιμάζαμε στο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2018)

Προσθέτω σύνδεσμο προς σχετικό νήμα προβληματισμού στο ΦΒ.


----------

